# Virgola, o non virgola



## A User

Volendo scrivere questa frase:
Si è sempre rifiutato di farsi vaccinare, quanto un martire di abiurare.
Leggendo la frase, dopo "martire", fate una pausa o no? Serve la virgola o no?


----------



## bearded

Dato che il rifiuto non si misura in diverse quantità, secondo me ''quanto'' non è corretto e lo sostituirei con ''così come'' (preceduto dalla virgola):
''si è sempre rifiutato di farsi vaccinare, così come un martire di abiurare''.


----------



## A User

Grazie Bearded. Mi interessa un’opinione sulla virgola dopo martire:
Si è sempre rifiutato di farsi vaccinare, quanto un martire, di abiurare.


----------



## bearded

No, per me dopo martire non ci vuole la virgola.  La parte sottintesa (ripetizione di ''si è sempre rifiutato'') risulta già chiara senza la virgola.


----------



## A User

Ovviamente "di abiurare" non è un complemento di specificazione.
Ma, pensando a come viene letta, non a cosa significa, la leggeresti allo stesso modo se si trattasse di un complemento di specificazione e non di una subordinata?
Si è sempre rifiutato di farsi vaccinare, quanto un martire che si è sempre rifiutato di abiurare.


----------



## bearded

Allora faccio un esempio con  veri complementi di specificazione:
''alcuni hanno desiderio di parole buone, così come altri di aria pura''.
Nessuna virgola dopo 'altri' (ma la parte sottintesa ''ce l'hanno'' è chiarissima).
Il secondo membro della frase è ellittico, ma quel ''come'' ne rende chiaro il senso.

Ripeto che per me 'quanto' non è corretto - a meno di non intendere la frase come ....''hanno tanto desiderio di parole buone quanto altri di aria pura'' (qui c'è una 'misurazione' del desiderio: cosa impossibile col 'rifiuto' della frase originale).

Non bisogna esagerare con le virgole (neanche nel titolo del thread)


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> Non bisogna esagerare con le virgole (neanche nel titolo del thread)


Non so perché "Essere, o non essere, questo è il problema” venga scritto senza virgole.
Le virgole servono proprio a declamare.


----------



## Armodio

Virgola inutile in tal caso. Spezzerebbe il ritmo e la sintassi. Valida solo in caso di focalizzazione o messa in rilievo, con pausa al flusso vocale:
_Ha mai abiurato? -  Si è sempre rifiutato, di abiurare. _O: _Di abiurare, si è sempre rifiutato._


----------



## Mary49

A User said:


> Non so perché "Essere, o non essere, questo è il problema” venga scritto senza virgole.





Armodio said:


> Virgola inutile in tal caso. Spezzerebbe il ritmo e la sintassi. Valida solo in caso di focalizzazione o messa in rilievo, con pausa al flusso vocale:


Veramente nell'originale inglese le virgole ci sono. Nelle traduzioni italiane a volte ci sono, a volte no.


----------



## Armodio

Io mi riferivo alla frase iniziale. 
_Essere o non essere_ è un caso a sé: recitazione, pause, tensione, enfasi ecc...


----------



## A User

Armodio said:


> Io mi riferivo alla frase iniziale.
> _Essere o non essere_ è un caso a sé: recitazione, pause, tensione, enfasi ecc...


Non credo sia un caso a sé. La persona che ha scritto questa frase recita  con  tono enfatico:
“...si è sempre rifiutato di mangiare carciofi quanto un martire di abiurare.”


----------



## Armodio

Un caso a sé la recitazione teatrale, ovviamente diversa dal prosastico neutro. 
Non avendo il contesto e la situazione pragmatica, come potremmo immaginare che una frase simile, dove si parla di vaccini, sia da recitazione teatrale? 
Se fosse colloquiale, solo la focalizzazione di cui sopra darebbe la giustificazione alla virgola.
Se invece fosse un pezzo di recitazione, ogni pausa, fatta per enfasi, ricerca di espressività e coinvolgimento, ammetterebbe la virgola.


----------



## A User

La domanda è: Se lo scritto è enfatico, teatrale, immaginifico, sia nella scelta dei termini sia nello stile argomentativo, si legge (e si scrive) con una punteggiatura adeguata, o no? Teatro o non teatro.


----------



## Armodio

La sua domanda originaria aveva ricevuto da Bearded l'ovvia risposta. Io ho solo aggiunto la postilla sulla possibilità di focalizzazione (messa in rilievo, dislocazione), soprattutto nel parlato, nel dialogo di tutti i giorni.
Ora, se è una frase dal sapore teatrale o enfatica, dura capirlo dal nudo scritto.
Io la lascerei così com'è. Poi posso calcare le tinte, l'intonazione. Se mettessi una virgola tra _martire _e _abiurare _dovrei fare una pausa, un po' innaturale, sintatticamente parlando.
Non che l'autore, con fini ben precisi, non possa farlo. Manzoni usava la virgola tra soggetto e verbo a diretto contatto.


----------



## A User

Il nocciolo della questione non è la correttezza sintattica, sulla quale non c’era neanche bisogno, da parte mia, porre la domanda, visto che la risposta sarebbe stata comunque ovvia. Il dilemma è tra una scrittura che non tiene conto di come la frase viene pronunciata, perché ci sono vincoli di sintassi, e un altro modo do di esprimersi che stabilisce una corrispondenza tra parlato e scritto, attraverso l’uso della punteggiatura.    

Su Manzoni non avevo dubbi. Prendo in prestito il commento di un utente, che ringrazio: 
"A scuola ci hanno terrorizzato quando usavamo la virgola seguita dalla "e", e spesse volte i nostri insegnanti avevano ragione. Ma non è sempre vero! Manzoni, che è così preciso, anzi scrupoloso, nell'uso della punteggiatura, ci offre tanti esempi sparsi nelle pagine dei suoi Promessi Sposi. " Addio, monti sorgenti dall'acque, ed elevati al cielo! ". Qui la pausa richiesta dalla virgola è efficacissima: ci mostra quasi la distanza tra il livello delle acque e la sommità delle vette! E nel primo periodo del primo capitolo ci offre altri esempi della virgola seguita dalla "e": così ha scritto e così dobbiamo leggere! - La punteggiatura è sì soggettiva, ma chi è bravo la sa adattare alle proprie esigenze ed alla propria personalità".


----------



## bearded

A User:
Per favore, in future occasioni, segnala fin dall'inizio se e quando il testo o la frase che presenti debbono essere letti in (o fanno parte di) un contesto enfatico o teatrale - di recitazione o simili.  Altrimenti, come possiamo indovinarlo? Il tuo #11 rappresenta una novità.

La procedura che hai adottato - di porre nuove domande o ampliare/precisare la domanda iniziale ''in corso d'opera'' (prima semplicemente la virgola dopo 'martire', poi il caso analogo a un complemento di specificazione, poi una lettura teatrale...) non facilita l'elaborazione delle nostre risposte.


----------

